
How we hacked an Amazon Dash Button for a fresh cup of coffee - thoughtpalette
https://medium.com/@nelsoncash/fresh-pots-443bce83a91b#.j2k37e791
======
robotdan
Ha - I like it. I want to replicate this so that when our sales team closes a
deal then can press a button and queue the noise! :-)

Looks like a good Friday afternoon hack.

~~~
thoughtpalette
That'd be awesome! There's so many good applications for a general IoT button.
Amazon started selling a new generic one after this post was released.

[https://aws.amazon.com/iot/button/](https://aws.amazon.com/iot/button/)

